# Poopsmith, Ratlas, and Blanche



## cjshrader (Feb 15, 2007)

Just thought I'd share some pictures of my rats. That seems to be all the rage these tuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttut tgiiiii-----g...for some reason, Poopsmith decided she needed to type that right then. Anyway, it seems to be all the rage these days.

First up is a picture of Poopsmith:










Next up is Blanche, the one I see the least. She's probably the most reclusive rat I've ever had in my life.










And here's Ratlas Shrugged, who is the most curious of the bunch. She was the first one to willingly come out of the cage after I gave them free reign of the computer desk. She's also the most energetic.










Finally, some group pictures of my lovely lady lumps:


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

Cute <3 And did you get the name Poopsmith from Homestar Runner? XD <3


----------



## cjshrader (Feb 15, 2007)

Of course I did! I have no inherent cleverness, I only steal from other sources.


----------



## linz_04 (Mar 5, 2007)

You have some beautiful babies there!


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

I LOVE Poopsmith's face in the forth picture! They are adorible!


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

Second to last picture - gorgeous! I love her face


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

ARRRR I love those muzzle-shots like in the second to last picture. So adorable!!


----------



## cjshrader (Feb 15, 2007)

Yeah I got lucky with that one since apparently my photography skills are terrible in the other ones! Thanks everyone!


----------

